# Laubfrösche im Miniteich



## Dilmun (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Nachdem ich im Frühling wieder meine Minitöpfe aufgestellt habe, dauerte es nicht lange bis sich der erste Froschmann eingefunden hat. Und da er sich lautstark gemeldet hat, war er nicht lange allein. Es hat sich ein Mädchen gefunden.... und....

Jetzt hab ich sicher mindestens 50 Laubfroschbabys. - Auf 5 kleine Teichlein verteilt.

Dann kamen weitere Männchen und seither gibts Radau am Abend. Wenn's mal still ist, wart ich schon dass es losgeht. 
Aber weil meine Töpfe ja doch klein sind, hab ich "leider" vergrößern müssen.


----------



## Christine (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Sonja,

das ist ja toll  - hüte diese Schätze bloss :beten


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Traumhaft! Da scheint ja die Natur bei dir noch ok zu sein - die Laubfrösche stehen ganz oben auf der Liste der gefährdeten Arten!


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Servus Sonja

Beneidenswert wunderschöne Teichlandschaft 

Beneidenswert viele Laubfrösche 

.............

NICHT beneidenswerte Geräuschkulisse ..... :beten1:sorry

Aber über das muß man bei so streng geschützen Fröschen hinweghören ..... 

Danke das Du zu Ihrer Arterhaltung beiträgst


----------



## Dilmun (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hi!

Ich bin auch ganz glücklich. Und allen Unkenrufen (oder Froschrufen) zum Trotz schlafe ich bei dem Radau bestens.

Ich mag sie ja wirklich die kleinen Kerle. Sie sind  :willkommen

Da ich aber in der "Froschaufzucht" ein Neuling bin. 
Glaubt ihr, dass sie in meinen kleinen Teichen genug zu fressen finden?
Ich wollt' ja eigentlich nur den einen (holzverkleideten) Teich mit 90 l dazumachen und dann hab ich mich aber entschlossen noch die zwei Mörteltröge einzugraben. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass sie damit genug Platz und Futter haben.


----------



## ollifrog (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Sonja,

Glückwunsch zu diesen seltenen Gästen! Da es ihnen scheinbar so gut geht in deinen Miniteichen, dürfte es ihnen an nichts mangeln! Die Kaulquappen ernähren sich größtenteils von Algen und anderen Pflanzenteilen, darum würde ich so wenig wie möglich an dem Zustand ändern. Um so mehr du jetzt in ihren Lebensraum eingreifst, desto mehr kannst du irgendeinen Fehler machen und sie dadurch unnötig in Gefahr bringen...warte doch einfach bis sie die Metamorphose vollbracht haben und baue erst die Teiche um, wenn sie ihren Wasserlebensraum verlassen haben.

LG Olli


----------



## Dilmun (10. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Danke Olli!

Ich lass jetzt mal alles, wie es ist. -----------Außer, dass ich dauernd fotografiere


----------



## Dilmun (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ist ja super. 
Heut Nacht ist neuer Froschlaich dazugekommen. In den beiden Teichlein, die in der Erde sind. Und ein ganz klein wenig in einem von den blauen Töpfen. Dort sind zwar eh schon so viele Quappen, na ja. 

Fressen die Quappen eigentlich den neu dazugekommenen Froschlaich?
Es scheint mir, sie "knabbern" verdächtig nahe am frischen Laich.

Hat eigentlich niemand von den Teichbesitzern Laubfrösche? Ich hab nur wenig darüber im Forum gefunden. Es gibt offensichtlich mehr Wasser- oder Grasfrösche.


----------



## geha (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Klasse - da sieht man für was jede noch so kleine Wasserstelle nützlich ist - Echt süß die Kameraden!

Gruß Georg


----------



## Majaberlin (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Sonja,

die Laubfrösche sind extrem selten geworden! Bei uns hier gibt es weit und breit keine mehr.
Deshalb stehen sie ja auch ganz oben auf der roten Liste!


----------



## Hagen (11. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

ich wäre im besitz von so einem lauten biest.  aber im moment ist  es aber leider nur ein einziger.

hier gibt es eine menge infos.

http://www.herpetofauna.at


----------



## ollifrog (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Also Sonja, du siehst du bist jetzt unsere große Hoffnung für unsere kleinen grünen Freunde 
Die Kaulis knabbern höchstens an der Gallertmasse, die die Embryos umgibt. Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Kannst uns ja mal auf dem Laufenden halten, wie es den Kleinen so ergeht, da wir ja nicht so einen seltenen Besuch am Gartenteich haben 

LG Olli


----------



## Dilmun (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hi Olli!

Danke für den link...

Ja, Ich hab wirklich meine Freude an ihnen. 
Momentan höre ich 3 Burschen am Abend quacken. 
Auch am Tag bleiben sie in der Nähe. Manchmal sehe ich sie nur zufällig, aber da sind sie immer. 
Gestern ist einer davon den ganzen Tag auf dem Schlauchwagen gesessen. Der zweite sitzt bei Tag regelmäßig in der Regentonne. (Im Deckel ist ein kleines Loch, durch das er hinein und hinaushüpft.) Den dritten hab ich bei Tag noch nicht gesehen. 

Ich häng ein Foto an, dass man sich das vorstellen kann. 
Die blauen Töpfe stehen links gleich neben dem Schauchwagen und die beiden Mörteltröge sind rechts gleich neben der Terrasse, wo der Liegestuhl steht.
Und im "Hochteich" rechts ist die kleine Pumpe, damit es plätschert. In diesem Hochteich wurde nicht abgelaicht, aber da ich einige Pflanzen hineingesetzt habe, auf dem Laich war, sind jetzt ca 30 kleine Quappen drinnen. Zu Beginn hab ich geschaut, wie das ist, wenn die Pumpe eingeschaltet ist. Damit sie nicht hingezogen werden. Aber die ist so klein, dass der Sog sie nicht beeinträchtigt und außerdem habe ich sie hinter Steinen versteckt. Sie ist auch nicht immer eingeschaltet. 

Jetzt im Sommer "wohne" ich meistens draußen.


----------



## uweg (13. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*



Dilmun schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Ist ja super.
> Heut Nacht ist neuer Froschlaich dazugekommen. In den beiden Teichlein, die in der Erde sind. Und ein ganz klein wenig in einem von den blauen Töpfen. Dort sind zwar eh schon so viele Quappen, na ja.
> ...



Hallo Sonja,

zum füttren am besten etwas vom Fischflockenfutter in den Mini-Teich geben. Nur wenig, damit das Wasser auf die Dauer nicht kippt. Bei dieser Art wäre es wirklich erstrebenswert, so viel wie möglich der Jungtiere aufgezogen zu bekommen.

Viel Spaß

Uwe


----------



## Dilmun (13. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Sorry!
Ich hab grad gesehen. Mein Danke für den link gilt natürlich Hagen.


----------



## Dilmun (13. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Das mit dem Fischflockenfutter ist ein guter Tipp. Wenn sie größer werden. Danke

Momentan "füttere" ich sie zusätzlich mit veralgtem __ Hornkraut. Das mögen sie sehr. Da versammeln sie sich dann drinnen zum Fressen. 

Wenn es sauber ist, dann wechsle ich es aus und lasse es in einem anderen Becken wieder veralgen. Momentan haben sie auch noch genug an den Steinen und an den Wänden und sonstigen Pflanzen zu knabbern.


----------



## Dilmun (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Das ist einer von den runden Töpfen. 

Hmmmmm ...........frische Algen am __ Hornkraut.


----------



## ollifrog (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Sonja,

in welcher Gegend wohnst du eigentlich? Bei uns in Sachsen konnte ich leider noch nie Laubfrösche beobachten Wenn man deine Kleinbiotope betrachtet, sieht man dass sie ja eigentlich ziemlich genügsam sind...was die Größe angeht

LG Olli


----------



## Dilmun (15. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo!

Ich wohne im südöstlichen Teil von Österreich. Ich bin eh in der Karte eingetragen, aber der Teil von Österreich wird abgeschnitten. 

Die Gegend ist hügelig. (250 bis max. 700m Höhe) Ich wohne auf einem Hügel und im Tal fließt auf zwei Seiten ein Bächlein. Unverbaut und naturbelassen. Dort quackt es gewaltig. 
Nur im Ortskern stehen die Häuser enger beisammen. Ich wohne etwas außerhalb. Rundherum sind Wiesen, Wald und Felder.

Ich bin ja noch ein Neuling, was die Laubfrösche betrifft, aber ich glaube, dass es nicht so sehr darauf ankommt, wie groß die Wasserfläche ist, sondern dass Pflanzen drinnen und auch drumherum sind. Die Männchen brauchen am Tag Versteckmöglichkeiten.  

Obwohl sie bei einer Bekannten auch in der Speisekammer sitzen. (Sie hatte das Fenster gekippt) Und bei mir in der Regentonne und am Schlauchwagen.  

Die Weibchen bleiben angeblich nur zum laichen. Wo die dann sind?

Gestern und heute Ist der zweite Teil der Quappen geschlüpft. Ich kann noch nicht sagen, wieviele es sind. Sie sind noch so winzig.:?

Die Ersten formen sich schon. Sie sind nicht mehr kleine ovale Wesen mit Schwänzchen dran. Zum Fotografieren will ich aber noch warten, bis man das besser erkennen kann.


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Servus Sonja



> Die Weibchen bleiben angeblich nur zum laichen. Wo die dann sind?


Sie gehen aus dem Wasser und bewohnen Sträucher und Bäume in der Nähe ....


> Das Laichgeschehen kann nach wenigen Tagen wieder vorüber sein. Anschließend ziehen sich die Alttiere in die gewässerbegleitenden Gehölze zurück und verbringen dort die Sommermonate.


Auszug aus Herpetofauna.at

Wegen der Mitgliederkarte ....
Screenshot der Mitgliederkarte (Ausschnitt)
 
In der Mitgliederkarte (oben in der Statusleiste) wird die Karte kompl. angezeigt, allerdings im Profil wird sie, wie du auch schreibst, abgeschnitten


----------



## Dilmun (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hi Helmut!

Danke für die Antwort. 
Wenn sich die Weibchen nicht weit entfernen, dann müssten auf meinem Grundstück doch einige Fröschlein leben. Da ich einen naturnahen Garten habe, in dem es Bereiche gibt, die "wild" bleiben können und wo ich meine Äste und "Abfall" vom Garten hintun kann, ist das möglich.


----------



## ollifrog (16. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Sorry, aber auf die einfache Idee, in deine Karte zu schauen,bin ich erst zu spät gekommen 
Wenn sich die Laubfrösche nach dem Ablaichen in die Bäume und Sträucher zurückziehen, sind sie durch ihre pervekte Tarnung nur noch schwer zu erkennen...wie von den Erdkröten, Teichmolchen und zum Teil die Grasfrösche, sieht und hört man das ganze Jahr fast gar nix und zur Laichzeit fragt man sich, wo denn so plötzlich die ganzen Kerle herkommen!

LG Olli


----------



## Dilmun (17. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Ich hab heute Futter für die Quappen gekauft. Pellets und Flocken. Die Pellets werden gerne angenommen. 
Und auch gleich einige meiner __ Schnecken fotografiert.


----------



## Dilmun (27. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Meine kleinen Kerle wachsen und gedeihen prächtig. 
Es sind insgesamt sicher 200 Quappen verteilt auf 5 Becken.
Bei den Becken, die den ganzen Tag Sonne haben, wachsen sie schneller, als bei den Becken, die nur vormittags besonnt sind.


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Boah Sonja,
ganz *neidisch guck*!
Ich hätte soooo gern Quappen... und in der Hinsicht tut sich nix, aber rein gar nix, bei uns.
Bin schon gespannt, wie viele es von Deinen schaffen werden, toi, toi, toi!


----------



## Casybay (27. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Glückwunsch, Sonja,
für den super Nachwuchs


----------



## Dilmun (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Die ersten Quappen bekommen bereits Beinchen.


----------



## ollifrog (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Schön, wie du uns informierst! Die Verwandlung der Kaulis war für mich schon als Kind hoch interessant...
Auffällig auch die verschiedenen Größen der beiden Kaulquappen auf deinem Bild. Das gleiche beobachte ich bei meinen Grasfroschquappen. Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass manche Kaulquappen Stoffe absondern, welche das Wachstum der anderen Kaulquappen negativ beeinflussen, um so ihre Nahrungskonkurenten zu benachteiligen.

LG Olli


----------



## elkop (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

ich bin mit meinem mini-biotop wirklich zufrieden, aber leider besuchen mich keine __ frösche und hätte soooo gerne welche. aber ich darf nicht maulen. __ kröten und __ molche kommen gerne und vielleicht verirren sich auch mal frösche zu mir.
trotzdem:  ICH  WILL  AUCH  FRÖSCHE!!!!!!


----------



## Dilmun (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

@ Ollifrog

Es wurde im Zeitabstand von 10 Tagen 2 mal abgelaicht. Die kleinere __ Quappe ist vom 2. Laich. 

Aber es ist auch bei mir so. In den verschiedenen Becken wachsen sie verschieden schnell. Ich glaube das hängt auch mit der Wassertemperatur zusammen.


----------



## ollifrog (30. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Ja, die Wassertemperatur beeinflusst das Wachstum auf jeden Fall...in meinem Teich entwickeln sich aber jedes Jahr die Kaulquappen gleichen Alters unterschiedlich schnell und das bei gleichen Bedingungen. Die ersten verlassen schon langsam das Wasser, wie die Jahre davor. Allerdings gab es auch Spätentwickler, die ich noch im Oktober im Wasser beobachten konnte...


----------



## Dilmun (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

@ elke

Wennst dir die Karte der Froschpopulation in Österreich anschaust, so werden sie bald bei dir in Oberösterreich eintreffen.
Dafür hab ich keine __ Kröten. Die wandern im Frühjahr nur durch meinen Garten durch zum nächsten Fischteich. 

@ olli

Da ich ein kompletter Neuling in der "Froschaufzucht"  bin, kann ich das alles noch nicht sagen. Du kennst dich da sicher besser aus. 


Es macht mir allerdings viel Freude, all das zu beobachten und mit euch zu teilen.


----------



## elkop (1. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

hallo sonja,

es gibt ja welche!!! ich wohne an einem hang und ober uns, wo die quellen auch den einen oder anderen teich bilden, gibts __ frösche zuhauf. wahrscheinlich gefällts denen dort so gut, dass ja jeder frosch ein trottel wäre, der sich in meine pfütze verirrt. die wissen halt nicht, wie eine gut ausgestattete garconniere auch sehr gemütlich sein kann


----------



## Dilmun (6. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo!

Hier noch ein Foto von einem der "Väter". 
Und einige Bilder der Entwicklung. 
Und von ersten "Landgänger".


----------



## Dilmun (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Zusammen!


Ich hab jetzt Fröschlein in verschiedene Stadien. Die kleinsten, vom 2. Laich, sind noch richtige Kaulquappen ohne Beinchen und die größten gehen schon an Land. 
Wenn die ersten Landgänge erfolgen haben sie noch die Farbe der Quappen und das Schwänzchen sowieso. Dann hüpfen sie einige Tage zwischen Wasser und Land, bzw. Seerosenblättern hin und her und färben sich grün. Und das Schwänzchen wird langsam kleiner und schrumpft. Sie sind dann ca. 1,5 bis 2 cm groß. 

Insgesamt geht es allen bis jetzt gut. Es ist kein Crowdingeffekt aufgetreten. 

Hier ein Foto von so einem kleinen Fröschlein.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (10. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Sonja, 
der Kleine guckt echt lustig aus mit seinem dunklen Schwanz!
Klasse von dir uns mit so schönen Fotos zu versorgen!


----------



## Duquesa86 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Ich hätte auch so gerne einen Frosch und __ Molche, aber da bei uns weit und breit kein Gewässer ist, werde ich wohl nie welche bekommen


----------



## ollifrog (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Sonja,

hübsche Fotos! Glückwunsch zu den Foto's und vor allem zu den süßen und seltenen Besuchern! Ich hoffe du lässt uns weiterin daran teilhaben!!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Liebe Sonja,
toll, daß die Fröschlein bei Dir Einzug gehalten haben und Du sogar Nachwuchs hast.
Siehst Du mich ein wenig neidisch gucken? Richtig, wir haben  nämlich immer noch nicht einen einzigen Frosch am/im Teich, nur eine __ Erdkröte kommt spätabends mal zum Baden...
Freue mich schon auf weitere Bilder von den "Grasgrünen"


----------



## elkop (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

meingott, sind die babyfrösche herzig!!! so was niedliches sieht man nicht alle tage.
gratulation für den hüschen nachwuchs.


----------



## Dilmun (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo!

Ich kann euch verstehen. Die Kleinen sind wirklich putzig.  

Und ich geh nur mehr "mit gesenktem Kopf" über meine Terrasse.

Manchmal schreckt sich einer und hüpft dann irgendwohin. Das läßt sich nicht verhindern. Da müsste ich kurzzeitig ausziehen.
Und wenn sich wieder einmal einer in eine unmögliche Position begibt, wird er halt gerettet und wieder in die Nähe vom Teich gesetzt. 


Die Kleinen können auch schon überall hin klettern, Die Wände der "Hochteiche" sind für sie klein Problem. Egal ob Holz oder Keramik. Das war eine meiner Befürchtungen. Ob sie von der Erde auch wieder in den Teich finden. Alles kein Problem. Diese Gedanken hätt' ich mir sparen können. 
Und bei den Mörteltrögen, die ich in die Erde eingegraben hab ist es sowieso wurscht. 


Ein Suchspiel: 


Auf folgendem Foto sind 9 Stk. von den Kerlen zu sehen.


----------



## elkop (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

 ich hab alle neune gefunden


----------



## Dilmun (14. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Super!


----------



## Dilmun (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Abschlußbericht für Froschliebhaber!

So..... Nun sind meine Pflegekinder, bis auf einzelne Nachzügler Erwachsen. Es sind wirklich alle durchgekommen und erwachsene kleine Fröschlein geworden. Ich habe mit Fischfutter Pellets eine Zeit lang zugefüttert. Als sie an Land gegangen sind, waren sie noch einige Tage in der Nähe der Wasserbecken und haben dann das Weite gesucht. 
Die beiden Väter sind geblieben und ich höre sie immer wieder mal in der Nähe des Hauses quacken. 

und................(vermutlich machen da jetzt einige...)............aber eigentlich freu ich mich schon auf das nächste Jahr.......


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Sonja,

wer  macht, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Ich find es eher


----------



## Duquesa86 (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> wer  macht, dem ist nicht zu helfen. Ich find es eher



Stimmt - finde ich auch so.

Dieses Jahr hat es nicht geklappt mit Fröschen und Molchen an meinem Teich, leider. Er war wohl noch zu frisch (April).Ich hoffe auch auf das nächste Jahr. Irgendwann wird es sich ja bei den Amphibien mal rumsprechen daß da ein Teich ist, oder?


----------



## Dilmun (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

@ gabi

Das wird sicher...
Ich habe ja "nur" die Laubfröschlein..... und ich habe mir einge Male gedacht, Grasfröschlein wären auch nett, oder Erdröten... oder __ Molche.....
Und......am vergangenen Wochenende waren Freude zu Besuch. Und es wurden viele Fotos gemacht - auch vom Garten. Und dabei fand sich auf einem Foto ein Grasfröschlein.
Vor mir hat er sich versteckt -der Kerl. 

Was ich damit sagen will. Vermutlich leben schon einige Tiere in deinem Garten und du hast sie nur noch nicht entdeckt.....


----------



## niri (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Liebe Sonja,

danke für deine schöne und ausführliche Doku über den Laubfroschnachwuchs . Wünsche dir nächstes Jahr auch so viel Erfolg dabei. Toll, dass alle durchgekommen sind !

LG
Ina


----------



## Kuton (17. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo,

Tolle Beobachtung.

Und ich finde es bestätigt eindeutig, dass alle Teichfans stark zum Artenschutz beitragen.
Da immer mehr Menschen Teiche oder mindestens Miniteiche im Garten anlegen, kommen die Tiere auch von Teich zu Teich gewandert.

Ich lebe hier nicht weit von den Rheinauen weg, neben einer Bundestrasse.
Und dennoch haben es (ich habe nichts eingesetzt) dieses Jahr
9 Laubfrösche
zig Teichfrösche
natürlich viele tolle Arten von __ Libellen und anderem Getier 
zu mir gerschafft. Und natürlich vermehren sie sich fleissig, Bei 2 Teichen mit Ingesamt 58 000 Liter haben Sie auch genug Platz.

Und da ich an einem sehr hohen bewaldeten Bahndamm lebe (Mit hoher Lärmschutzwand) kann ich Abends die Fledermäuse knapp über dem Teich hin und her __ fliegen sehen auf der Jagd nach Insekten.

Was nicht so toll ist, aber das Tier kann ja nichts dafür, habe ich seit 4 Wochen einen eingewanderten Gast:

 

Ist wohl einen Rotwangenschildkröte, hier am Rhein gibts es angeblich schon Populationen.
Leider häufiger als unsere __ europäische Sumpfschildkröte.

Toll zu beobachten, wieselflinker Taucher und vo rallem ausdauernd und versteckt sich 

Gruß,
Ralf


----------



## butzbacher (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Moin Ralf,

hoffentlich stimmt das mit den Populationen nicht. Aber wenn doch, hilft jede gefangene Schmuckschildkröte die Artenverfälschung zu verlangsamen.

Gruß André.


----------



## Dilmun (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo, liebe Laubfroschfreunde!

Sie sind wieder da!  

Heuer sind die Fröschlein 1 Monat früher, als voriges Jahr.

Seit einigen Tagen rufen sie und es geht wieder sehr laut zu. 

Und seit heute gibt es wieder Laich. 
Ich habe zwar wieder fotografiert, aber ich habe momentan einen "Leihcomputer" und werde die Fotos später einstellen. Wenn mein PC wieder repariert ist. 

Schönen Sonntag euch allen.....


----------



## Digicat (1. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Servus Sonja

Das freut mich 

Ach ... wenn die doch bei mir auch an den Teich kommen würden ... 

Die Hoffnung habe ich aber trotzdem noch nicht aufgegeben :beten


----------



## Duquesa86 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Da geht es mir wie Dir, Helmut.
Ausser jede Menge __ Libellen will sich einfach nix bei mir einfinden... Kommt wohl daher, daß wir den einzigen Teich weit und breit haben...

Aber ich denke, daß ich 2 schwangere Goldis und ein schwangeres __ Moderlieschen hab. Mal sehen, was da kommt


----------



## Dachfrosch (4. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Ich mag auch __ Frösche haben! *quengel* Aber der vierte Stock ist den Fröschen scheinbar zu hoch oben......


----------



## Dilmun (5. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Ich hab euch nicht vergessen, aber mein PC ist immer noch nicht einsatzbereit. 

Hoffentlich wird's nächste Woche was damit. :beten
Aber jetzt is es eh so kalt, da freut die __ Frösche nicht mal das quacken. 

Bis bald.


----------



## Dilmun (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo!

[OT]Hat fast 4 Wochen gedauert. Das mit meinem PC.   Aber jetzt ist alles wieder repariert. 
[/OT]
Meine kleinen Kerle machen wieder Krach. Heuer sind es nicht nur Laubfrösche. 

Einige hab ich heute Nacht erwischt. 
     

Bei dem hab ich gleich eine Markierung gemacht. Damit es kein Suchbild wird.
 

Und auch die Hängematte wurde  schon genutzt.
 

Oder ein erhöhter Ausguck.


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Sonja,

Super 

Ich bin gespannt, was nächstes Jahr noch bei Dir einzieht


----------



## niri (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Sonja,
> 
> Super
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, was nächstes Jahr noch bei Dir einzieht



Dem schließe ich mich an .

LG
Ina


----------



## Dilmun (22. Mai 2011)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Christine und Ina!

Ja, ich freu mich auch drüber. Eine Blindschleiche ist auch zugewandert. 

Aus dem ersten Laich wurde nichts. Der ist vergammelt. Es war zu dieser Zeit sehr kalt bei uns. Und ich glaub es hat auch mal in der Nacht gefroren. 

Seit vergangenem Mittwoch gibt es wieder neuen Laich.


----------



## Dilmun (4. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Zusammen!

Lagebericht auch dem Miniteichgarten!!!!

Ende April waren die Laubfrösche wieder da. Bereits am 7. Mai war der erste Froschlaich an den Wasserpflanzen. 
Der 2. Froschlaich war dann Mitte Mai zu finden. *große Freude*
Mindestens 3 __ Frösche besiedelten meine kleinen Töpfe und Becken.
Anfang Juni bemerkte ich schon, dass die Kaulquappen immer weniger wurden. Sie wuchsen zwar, aber die Anzahl verringerte sich.      Keine Ahnung warum. 

Um den 20. Juni gab es neuen Froschlaich. 
Und am 21. Juni Mittags auf meiner Terrasse das: 

 

Ein Schlingnattermädchen. Ich weiß, das ist kein sehr gutes Foto, musste erst  den Fotoapparat holen. Wer rechnet denn zu Mittag mit so einer Begegnung 

Ich vermute mal, dass sie sich über meine Kaulquappen hergemacht hat. 
Oder eine __ Ringelnatter... oder... oder... oder. 

Jedenfalls höre ich meine Laubfrösche seit 2 Tagen auch nicht mehr. Ich hoffe nicht, dass sie in irgendeinem Schlangenmagen gelandet sind. 
Ich lasse der Natur jedenfalls ihren Lauf und :beten1, dass die kleinen Quappen aus dem letzten Laich überleben.


----------



## butzbacher (5. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Moin Sonja,

die Schlingnatter wird wohl eher nicht für die Verringerung der Quappen verantwortlich sein.

Ansonsten kommen außer __ Ringelnatter auch __ Libellen- und Gelbrandkäferlarven als Täter in Frage.

Gruß André


----------



## Dilmun (5. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hi!

__ Ringelnatter hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Aber die ist - soviel ich weiß - ja nachtaktiv. Es ist eine Vermutung und es wundert mich, weil die Quappen vom ersten Laich geschlüpt sind, einige Tage gewachsen und dann zum Großteil verschwunden sind.


----------



## butzbacher (6. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Moin,

die __ Ringelnatter ist tagaktiv 

Gruß André


----------



## 7088maxi (6. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo butzbacher,
aus eigener Beobachtung die __ Ringelnatter tritt sehrwohl auch in der Nacht auf.
LG


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss da Andre zustimmen, Ringelnattern sind normalerweise tagaktiv .

LG Markus


----------



## 7088maxi (6. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo,
mal sehen was die wahren Experten sagen:
http://www.herpetofauna.at/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1553 
LG


----------



## Christine (6. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo 7088maxi!

 Die Formulierung "wahre Experten" ist  ja schon eine Frechheit. So führt man sich gut als Neuling hier ein. Vielleicht solltest Du Dich erstmal ein wenig umschauen, bevor Du bewährte "Alt-"User vor den Kopf stößt.

Gruß
Christine


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo Maxi,

ich bezeichne mich ja nicht als Experte und wenn Du meinen Satz genau gelesen hättest,
dann wäre Dir auch das Wort normalerweise aufgefallen.

Dass es mit Sicherheit immer wieder Ausnahmen gibt, bezweifele ich ja auch gar nicht,
doch die Regel wird schon sein, dass die __ Ringelnatter wie ich auch denke, fast alle
heimischen __ Schlangen hauptsächlich tagsüber aktiv sind.
In milden Sommernächten kann es evtl. schon möglich sein dass man auch Nachts
einer Ringelnatter über den Weg läuft.

LG Markus


----------



## 7088maxi (6. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

Hallo,
@Christine: Tut mir Leid wenn dir die Formulierung frech vorgekommen. Die "wahren Experten" waren auf die Herpetologie bezogen ich bezweifle nicht das ihr erfahrene Gartenteicherbauer/besitzer/pfleger seid 
@Markus: Anscheinend ist die __ Ringelnatter aber nicht nur selten sondern doch einigermaßen häufig in der Nacht anzutreffen ist meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ganz logisch ihre Hauptbeute sind Amphibien.
LG


----------



## Dilmun (6. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Laubfrösche im Miniteich*

  für die rege Anteilnahme!

Ich kenne mich mit __ Schlangen nicht gut aus. Ich muss mich immer erst bei Bedarf schlau machen. 

Meine Laubfrösche sind wirklich weg. Ich höre nichts mehr. 

Dafür brütet beim Haus ein Grauschnäpperpaar mit 2 Jungen. Dass das Grauschnäpper sind, da musste ich  auch g....geln.

Da sind sie noch klein.

 

Und so sind sie jetzt.


----------



## katja (10. Juli 2012)

*die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

hallo tier- und teichfreunde 

heute habe ich das erste laubfröschchen auf einem lilienblatt neben dem teich entdeckt!!
was für ein süßes kerlchen, gerade mal nen zentimeter groß und so glänzend grün, dass er schon fast unecht wirkt!  und die kleinen spreizfüßchen und die schwarze augenbinde und und und 
da ich den laich von den kleinen mit ner gekauften uw-pflanze "eingeschleppt" habe, hoffe ich, dass sich die laubfrösche hier in meinem garten auch wohlfühlen :?
ich habe x-fotos gemacht, aber leider hat meine s3%!`§§/aa&-kamera :evil immer das blatt oder den hintergrund scharf gestellt  ich hoffe, ihr könnt den kleinen wenigstens erahnen...


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (10. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn sie unscharf sind, sind sie doch sehr niedlich! Morgen will ich scharfe Bilder 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*



FuerstvonBabylon schrieb:


> Morgen will ich scharfe Bilder



 ich auch!


----------



## katja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

ich werds der kamera ausrichten  vorausgesetzt ich finde ihn wieder


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*



> ich werds der kamera ausrichten


Ja, sag ihr mal, dass uns nicht Boden und Blätter, sondern die Froschlis interessieren 

(Wenn möglich manuell fokussieren oder das Autofocus auf kleinste mögliche Größe einstellen  - geht bei manchen Kompakten)


----------



## katja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*



> manuell fokussieren oder das Autofocus auf kleinste mögliche Größe einstellen


 

ich kann verschiedene sachen anwählen, portrait, dämmerung, feuerwerk, landschaft etc. und hatte mich für makro entschieden, ist wohl das höchste der gefühle...


----------



## bilderzaehler (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

moin katja . . . bitte zeig uns handyfotos . . . vielleicht gibts die in scharf *bin verreist*


----------



## Moonlight (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Fotografier doch ganz normal, hauptsache der Frosch ist scharf.
Wenn er zu weit weg und kaum zu erkennen ist, dann kannste Du ihn über die Windowas-Fotogalerie reparieren, ausschneiden und so wird das Bild und der kleine Frosch auch größer 

Manchmal klappt das eben mit den Makros nicht.

Mandy


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*



> hatte mich für makro entschieden


Makro würde ich in diesem Fall lassen und ist auch nicht nötig. Vollautomatik ist auch nicht immer gut (Kamera schraubt z. B. gerne die ISO-Werte hoch und es gibt wunderbares Bildrauschen etc.). Wenn möglich manuelle Einstellungen vorwählen: ISO max 400 (besser 200), Belichtungszeit 1/80, Blitz zuschalten falls nicht volle Sonne.

Oder aber den Frosch-Modus wählen - oder hat die Kamera den nicht ?


----------



## bilderzaehler (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Wie Rainer.

Makromodus geht nur, wenn Du ganz nah ans Motiv gehen kannst . . . die Kamera meldet in der Regel optisch (grüner Rahmen auf dem Monitor oder ähnliches) und akustisch (Piepton) wenn der Fokus sitzt. Würde dennoch mal versuchen, die ganz normale Programmautomatik zu nutzen.

Oder doch die Frosch-App auspielen 

LieGrü . . . Thomas


----------



## katja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

ihr wollt mich wohl veräppeln hier.... 

 ich war so nah dran wie möglich, ich war weiter weg, mit makro, ohne, alles probiert! aber immer hat die kamera sich auf was anderes scharf gestellt oder man konnte das fröschlein nimmer ausmachen 


was ich noch so alles einstellen kann, werde ich mal nachschlagen müssen, aber nen froschmodus hat sie nicht!


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*



> froschmodus hat sie nicht


Dann würde ich sie zurück bringen 

Nachlesen ist gar nicht schlecht und manchmal hilfreich (meine ich nicht ironisch, da kann ich mich selber an der __ Nase fassen ...). Wie gesagt, schau mal, ob Du das Autofocus-Fenster (der rote Scharfstell-Rahmen, der immer im Sucher blinkt) kleiner stellen kannst. 

Wobei ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen kann, warum die Kamera - vor allem beim ersten Foto - nicht vorne den Frosch, sondern hinten den Boden scharf stellt.

Hast Du evtl. sowas wie eine Gesichtserkennung drin (oder Mehrfeldmessung - huchwasistdas).

Helfen sollte auf jeden Fall, die Vollautomatik NICHT zu wählen. Nimm „P“ (Programmautomatik).

Frage am Rande: welche Kamera eigentlich?


----------



## katja (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*



> welche Kamera eigentlich?



juhuuu, eine frage kann ich beantworten! 

Nikon Coolpix S3100 heißt sie, aber coole pix macht sie in diesem fall (bisher) nicht


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Mmmh, scheint eine Rundum-Sorglos-Kamera zu sein. Ob Du da manuelle Einstellmöglichkeiten hast, bezweifle ich - mal das Handbuch bemühen. Habe aber gerade gesehen, dass die Kamera  das Smart-Porträt-System hat: „... mit dem Lächeln-Auslöser wird ein Foto in dem Moment aufgenommen, in dem die porträtierte Person (oder auch der Frosch?) lächelt. ...” Vielleicht ist hier etwas Animation von Deiner Seite verlangt ...    Aber ich schweife ab 

Was Du in jedem Fall prüfen solltest, ist ob der Autofocus in der Mitte gewählt ist. Und bei allzu eintöniger Fläche der auch zuviel Elementen schafft es der Autofocus nicht, scharf zu stellen. Gönn Dir mal eine Stunde Handbuch und üben. Wirkt Wunder


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

sodele 

gerade eben wieder einen entdeckt und diesmal wollte die kamera


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

und weil sie heute so schön modell sitzen, noch einen, der ist wohl ganz frisch "ausgestiegen"?


----------



## Annett (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Oh wie niedlich. *mirfehltgeradeeinHerzchensmiley* 

Da ist ja sogar noch ein Schwänzchen dran....


----------



## Connemara (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Wie toll! Das möchte ich auch mal erleben


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (16. Juli 2012)

Klasse! 


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Wie süüüüüüüüüß *seufz*


----------



## lotta (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Oh, wie süß sind die denn... 
Und die Fotos sind mittlerweile richtig klasse! "brave Kamera!"
ich habe dieses Jahr leider nur einen laubfroch , eine kröte und nen schüchternen __ grasfrosch gesichtet.
leider hatte wohl noch niemand Lust auf Nachwuchs  Na, vielleicht nächstes Jahr dann  
Liebe grusse, an die süßen froschkids und die fischbabys. 
Fröhliche grüße lotta


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Wenn unsere Laubfrösche nachts zu quaken beginnen, mache ich mein Schlafzimmerfenster auf und genieße das Konzert. Allerdings scheine ich da eine Ausnahme zu sein. Die Laubfrösche sind die lautesten einheimischen __ Frösche, unsere kann man im Dorf drinnen noch sehr gut hören (Luftlinie so um die 500 m entfernt).


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

da ich sie ja eingeschleppt habe und hier noch nie einen gesehen oder gehört habe, hoffe ich, dass sich die neubürger hier auch wohlfühlen und ich sie nächstes jahr quaken höre!!


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

was für dankbare modelle  ich find die sooo süß!!


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Wie kleine grüne Gummibärchen


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

 genau

die glänzen dermaßen, dass es schon fast künstlich aussieht, wie diese metallic-lackierten boxautos auf dem jahrmarkt


----------



## lotta (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

mann, katja----sind die knuffig 
ein bischen neidisch bin ich ja, gebs ja zu 
aber ich gratuliere dir zu dem süüüüßen nachwuchs!
wie sieht's denn mit den babyfischchen aus ???? ich bin neugierig...
unsere sind schon sehr dezimiert, aber 2 ca 2,5 cm fischlis sind dabei auch echt süß 
liebe grüße lotte


----------



## katja (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

hallo lotte 

babyfische flitzen auch noch durch die gegend, also scheinbar hat die natter (noch) nicht alle erwischt. komisch ist, dass manche schon so ca. nen zentimeter lang sind und schon orange gefärbt, andere sind erst ein farbloses strichchen in der landschaft.


----------



## lotta (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

hi katja, bei mir gibt es auch die verschiedensten wachstumsstadien (schlüpfstadien ?)
die einen waren schon gut sichtbar, während andere noch nur als "küglchen " unter den pflanzen hingen.
aber es ist echt spannend, beim wachsen  der fischchen zuzusehen. 
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## 7088maxi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Hallo Katja,
ich hoffe dir ist klar sollten die Fische im Teich bleiben ist es mit der noch jungen Laubfroschpopulation vorbei...
LG


----------



## katja (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

nach allem, was ich bisher über goldelritzen gehört habe, mache ich mir da keine sorgen 

die fressen scheinbar nicht mal ihre eigene frisch geschlüpfte brut


----------



## 7088maxi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher die Laubfroschkaulquappen dürfen mit Recht behaupten die empfindlichsten zu sein.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Aber so schlecht kann es Ihnen ja nicht gegangen sein - immerhin haben sich doch offenbar einige zu Fröschlis entwickeln können :__ nase


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

Hi,

mit Laubfroschnachwuchs im Haus wirds bei mir leider nie was werden, meine 6 sind leider alles Kerle

Bei diesen australischen Korallenfingerlaubfröschen (Litoria caerulea) erkennt man dafür sehr gut die "Saugnäpfe" an den Finger (zum Glück sind die 12-15cm Brocken beim quaken recht leise, man hört sie nachts nur durch 2 geschlossene Türen)

MfG Frank


----------



## lotta (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

oh mann,
frank
die sind ja super knuffig...
leben die wirklich an deinem teich ? ich hab solche fröschlis  noch nie in der natur bei uns gesehen :-( 
wenn die echt bei dir leben, muss es ja super gemütlich  bei dir am und im wässerchen sein...
gratuliere 
liebe  froschgrüße lotta


----------



## thogoer (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*



lotta schrieb:


> oh mann,
> frank
> die sind ja super knuffig...
> leben die wirklich an deinem teich ? ich hab solche fröschlis  noch nie in der natur bei uns gesehen :-(
> ...


Oh, Frau....liess mal was er schreibt......
LG thogoer


----------



## lotta (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: die  laubfrösche sind fertig!*

ok, australische laubfrösche...
aber, was weiß denn ich, so naiv wie ich bin... sind se nu echt und leben im terrarium, oder sind sie aus keramik (plastik oder... 
ich find sie trotzdem süß , 
hab eben  mal gegoogelt und nun wenigstens was über den australischen laubfrosch erfahren, danke 
hihi , naive grüße lotta


----------

